# Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (23. April 2014)

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl!

*Aerocool DS Cube (Window) - abgebildete Farbvarianten Orange und Rosa:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Aerocool)

Das Aerocool DS Cube ist in neun Farbvarianten und jeweils mit oder ohne Fenster im Seitenteil erhältlich. Bei den zur Verfügung stehenden Farbvarianten handelt es sich um Blau, Rosa, Grün, Schwarz, Weiß, Schwarz-Weiß, Rot, Orange und Gold. Das Aerocool DS Cube (Window) nimmt Mainboards bis zur Größe Micro-ATX auf und bietet an der Front je einen Einschub für ein 5,25-Zoll- und ein 3,5-Zoll-Gerät. Intern können zwei 2,5-Zoll-Datenspeicher sowie zwei weitere Laufwerke der Größe 3,5 Zoll oder 2,5 Zoll verbaut werden. In das Gehäuse passen bis zu 32 Zentimeter lange Grafikkarte, ohne Frontlüfter beträgt die Maximallänge sogar 35 Zentimeter. Im Lieferumfang befinden sich ein 200-mm-Lüfter an der Front mit 500 U/min und ein 120-mm-Ventilator mit 900 U/min an der Rückseite. Die Oberseite ist auf Wunsch geschlossen oder mit einem luftdurchlässigen Lochblech versehen - beide Abdeckungsvarianten gehören zur Grundausstattung des Aerocool-Gehäuses. Mehr Informationen über das DS Cube (Window) gibt es bei Aerocool.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games   Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Aerocool die  Chance  dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Aerocool-Gehäuse zu testen.   Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet         einen  Test eines Gehäuses von Aerocool verfassen? Dann  bewerbt    euch   in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was   genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut  als       Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten gleich mit an, ob ihr die Version des Aerocool DS Cube mit oder ohne Fenster testen möchtet und welche Farbvariante (Blau, Rosa, Grün, Schwarz, Weiß, Schwarz-Weiß, Rot, Orange oder Gold) ihr bevorzugt!   Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind    natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und    gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im    PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst      (kostenlos)   registrieren. (Mehr Bilder des Aerocool DS Cube (Window) gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und     endet voraussichtlich am 08.06.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen   müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält   sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den   Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand   beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von   anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Mittwoch, dem 30.04.2014, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

Liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

gerne möchte ich mich für den Test des Aerocool DS Cubes bewerben. Am liebsten wäre mir die "White Edition" mit Sichtfenster.

In meinem Test würde ich folgende Punkte erläutern:

-Optik
-Airflow
-Platzangebot (Passen High-End Systeme mit Dual-Gpu, wie sieht es mit High-End Luft- und Wasserkühlung aus?)
-Wie schlägt sich das Gehäuse gegen ein Coolermaster HAF X, Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 oder ein selbstgebautes HTPC/Gaming Gehäuse?

Als Testsysteme stehen mir die folgenden 3 zur Verfügung, welche ich natürlich mit einem m-ATX Mainboard ausstatten werde. 

1. 

-Intel Core i5 4670K
-beliebiges Sockel 1150 m-ATX Mainboard
-Bequiet Dark Rock Pro 3
-2x Sapphire R9 290 Tri X OC
-Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt

2. 

-Intel Core i7 3770
-beliebiges m-ATX Mainboard für Sockel 1155
-EKL Himalaya
-GTX 680 mit Twin Turbo II
-Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10 650 Watt

3.

-Intel Core i5 2500K
-beliebiges m-ATX Mainboard für Sockel 1155
-EKL Brocken 2
-GTX 680 mit Twin Turbo II 
-Bequiet Dark Power Pro 10


Für die Erstellung von digitalen Bildern steht mir eine Canon EOS 1100D zur Verfügung.

MfG

Quak_der_Frosch


----------



## Haschy (23. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PC-Games-Hardware-Team,
Ich würde Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung stehen, unabhängig von der Farbe, einen der beiden Gehäuse zu testen. Ich bin Student (23 Jahre alt) und habe bis jetzt jeden Computer, denn ich besessen habe, selbst zusammen geschraubt. Mein aktuelles System ist ein altes Silverstone Gehäuse, welches ich aus ästhetischen Gründen mit hellgrüner Autofolie beklebt habe. Mit dem neuen Gehäuse könnte ich mich auf Lan-Partys wieder sehen lassen, zumindest ohne dem Spot meiner Mitmenschen ausgesetzt zu sein  - Um die Montage und den Systemaufbau zu dokumentieren habe ich eine Nikon D3200 (24MP).


Mein System:
E3-3210v3 @3,7GHz
8GB DDR3-1600
Radeon R9 270X PCS+ von PowerColor
128GB OCZ Vertex 2; 1TB Western Digital RE3
Enermax 460 Watt Netzteil


Ich würde mich sehr über eine, wenn auch kurzfristige, Zusammenarbeit freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Haschy


----------



## Goyoma (23. April 2014)

Sehr geerhte PCGH - Redaktion,

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Aerocool DS Cube.

Ich kann bereits ein Aerocool Produkt mein Eigen nennen, das Aerocool Strike - X - One. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden, trotz des geringen Preises.

Erfahrungen mit kleinen Gehäusen konnte ich schon sammeln, aufgrund meiner vielen Praktikas in diversen Computerläden/Shops.

Zudem verfasse ich regelmäßig große Texte zu vielen Themen ( Abitur sei dank ) und würde mich daraufhin sehr freuen, die Möglichkeit zu erhalten, das kleine Gehäuse ausgibig zu testen.

Welche Farbe es sein soll ist mir egal. Jedoch bevorzuge ich schon eher das Blaue Case. Oder eines der Varianten mit Sichtfenster - die Entscheidung überlasse ich gerne Ihnen.


Zu meinem zu testenden System:

- Fx 6350 
- Lc Power Lc-Cc 95 Kühler
- Asus M5 A78 l-le ATX
- Gainward GTX 660 ( Zum Glück rine kleine Karte)
- Seagate 1 tb 7200
- Enermax 625 Watt 82+

Da das Board ein ATX Board ist, werde ich mein etwas älteres mATX Board herausholen, dieses ist noch voll funktionsfähig.

Ich werde intensiv auf folgende Punkte eingehen:

- Verarbeitung
- allgemeine Optik
- Einbaumöglichkeiten
- leichter/schwerer/mittelschwerer Einbau
- Gesamterscheinung
- Alltagstauglichkeit


Schlussendlich wäre es eine Erfahrung wert, dieses Gehäuse zu testen.

Bilder werde ich ordentliche knippsen können. 

Wenn ich Glück habe bekomme ich die Nikon Coolpix L830 von einem Kumpel meines Vater zu Verfügung gestellt.



Lg.


----------



## energy85 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

Sehr geehrtes PCGH – Team,


hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Aerocool DS Cube (Schwarz mit Fenster)
  Ich bin 28 Jahre alt und betreibe das Hobby PC seit ca 15 Jahre, stelle und baue mehrmals im Jahr Systeme für mich und meinen Bekanntenkreis zusammen. Somit bringe ich in den Bereichen Zusammenbau und Einrichten von PC`s viel Erfahrung mit.


Ich lege bei Gehäuse viel Wert auf:

    - Verarbeitungsqualität
    - Geräuschemission
    - Wärmeabfuhr / Luftführung
    - Durchdachter Aufbau


Auf diese Punkte würde ich besonderen Wert im Test legen, ebenso auf die Temperaturunterschiede bei CPU und GPU im Office so wie im Spiel- Betrieb. Das Interssiert mich sehr wie sich die Temperaturen gegenüber dem doch sehr offenen Prodigy verhalten.

  Als Vergleichsprodukt steht mir das Bitfenix Prodigy µitx zur Verfügung
  (sowie ein Sharkoon Rebel )
  Als Testhardware stehen mit 2 Systeme zur Verfügung


System 1: (Gamer PC)
-  Asus P8Z77 I-Deluxe
- I7 2600K mit Alpenföhn K2
- Gigabyte GTX 780 GHZ Edition
- Be quiet! L8 630W
- Lüftersteuerung Recon  
- 3x SSD


System 2: (Server/HTPC)
-  MSI H81M-P33
- Celeron G1820T mit HR-02 Macho
-  1x SSD + 3HDD
-  Sharkoon WPM400
-  Optional Testbar mit einer AMD HD7770

Ich kann das Gehäuse auch auf Wasserkühlungstauglichkeit für die CPU testen, 
Dafür steht eine Komplette Wasserkühlung mit folgenden Bauteilen zur Verfügung:

 - Alphacool Eheim 1046
 - SLIM DUAL 240 Radiator
 - EK-CoolStream RAD XT 240
 - NexXxoS Xtreme I 120 Radiator
 - Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin
 - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir 

Für das Bildmaterial stehen mir eine EOS 60D und 450D sowie Photoshop Elements 11 zur Verfügung sowie die Erfahrungen als Hobby-Fotograph 


Über die Zusammenarbeit freue ich mich schon jetzt.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  energy85


----------



## Counted911 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,

ich würde mich gerne für den Lesertest bewerben,ich würde gerne die schwarz-weiße Version mit Sichtfenster testen.

Folgende Punke hatte ich vor in meinem Bericht zu erläutern:

-Optik
-Innerer Aufbau
-Sind große Systeme mit mehreren Festplatten und einer großen Grafikkarte möglich?
-Passen alle Kabel eines Netzteiles ohne CM hinein?
-Kühleigenschaften
-Einbau der Komponenten (fummelig oder geht er leicht von der Hand)
-Nutzbar für Lanparties?

Folgende Hardware hätte ich dafür zur Verfügung:

-i5 3570k
-4x 2GB DDR3 1600Mhz
-GTX 570 Phantom
-Bequiet e9-450W
-Mehrere Festplatten
-mATX Mainboard

Die Bilder werde ich mit einer hochauflösenden digitalen Spiegelreflex machen.

LG Counted911


----------



## salami (28. April 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest des Aerocool DS Cube bewerben. Ich heiße Dominik bin 
jung, motiviert und technikbegeistert und werde bald meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration 
beginnen. Im Bereich Gehäuse habe ich einiges an Erfahrung u. A. im Bereich Modding und Selbstbau Cases. Die 
angegebenen Bedingungen werden von mir selbstverständlich alle erfüllt.


Mein Testsystem 

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX 
450 Watt Cougar A-Series Non-Modular 80+ Bronze 
ASRock B75 Pro3-M Intel B75 So.1155 Dual Channel 
8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 
500GB WD AV-GP Serie WD5000AUDX 7.200U/min 
320GB Seagate Pipeline 
120GB Samsung SPI1203N
LG Electronics GH24NS90 DVD-RW SATA intern, DVD-Brenner 
Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 
5,25” LCD Panel Lüftersteuerung


Gliederung

1.	Lieferumfang
2.	Optik/Verarbeitung
3.	Besonderheiten
4.	Platzierung der Bedienelemente
5.	Platz im Gehäuse/Anordnung der Komponenten
6.	Kabelmanagement
7.	Geräuschentwicklung
8.	Temperaturentwicklung (bei verschiedenen Lasten)
9.	Vergleich mit Sharkoon T28
10.	 Möglichkeiten des Case Moddings
11.	 Zielgruppen
12.	 Abschließendes Fazit


Was mich an dem Gehäuse besonders interessiert, ist die Anordnung der Komponenten, welche beim Aerocool DS 
Cube - wie zum Beispiel das horizontal befestigte Mainboard zeigt - doch etwas ungewöhnlich ist. Ich bin gespannt 
wie Aerocool das Problem des Kabelmanagements gelöst hat, denn das gewohnte Verstecken der Kabel hinter dem 
Motherboard ist aufgrund der außergewöhnlichen Lage jener Platine nicht möglich. In diesem Zusammenhang würde 
ich ausführlichst die Aspekte nennen, die für bzw. gegen diesen Aufbau sprechen.

Natürlich würde ich die Qualität der vorinstallierten Lüfter auf Herz und Nieren testen. Es wird zum Beispiel geprüft, 
ob die auf 500 bzw. 900 U/min entschleunigten Lüfter ausreichen um das System ordentlich zu kühlen. Auch einen 
direkten Vergleich mit den Standart Lüftern des T28 und mit den Be Quiet! Pure Wings 2 kann ich durchführen. 
Temperaturen werden durch eine Lüftersteuerung, sowie durch Programme wie Hardwaremonitor gemessen.

Was besonders für Gamer und Overclocker interessant sein dürfte, ist der Temperaturunterschied zwischen der 
normalen Oberseite und dem mitgeliefertem Meshtopcover. Außerdem würde ich für verschiedene Anwendungsbereiche 
testen ob eine Vollbesetzung der Lüfter sinnvoll ist bzw. wie das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis erreicht werden kann.

Des Weiteren würde ich einen direkten Vergleich mit meinem Sharkoon T28 durchführen. Insbesondere die Qualität 
des Seitenfensters würde ich vergleichen, da diese bei meinem jetzigen Gehäuse nicht besonders kratzresistent ist 
und deshalb viele unschöne Kratzer besitzt. Deshalb würde ich das Gehäuse mit Window vorziehen. Bei der Farbwahl 
finde ich die orangene Variante am schönsten.

Für die Anschaulichkeit werden zahlreiche Bilder mit meiner Nikon S6300 und einem Stativ gemacht. Auch Diagramme 
und Grafiken werden den Text unterstützen.

Ich würde mich freuen der PCGH-Gemeinde ein umfangreiches Statement zum Aerocool DS Cube liefern zu können!


----------



## Goyoma (1. Mai 2014)

Wurden die Lesertester schon ausgesucht?


----------



## Stern1710 (2. Mai 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ja,  aber bevor das hier offiziel bekannt gegeben wird,  wird noch einmal per PN bei den Nutzern nachgefragt,  ob sie den Test wirklich machen wollen und dann gibt es erst die offizielle Bekanntgabe


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- energy85 (Aerocool DS Cube Window (schwarz)) und
- salami (Aerocool DS Cube Window (orange)).


----------



## salami (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

So mein Lesertest ist nun online:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/gehaeuse/337135-lesertest-aerocool-ds-cube-window.html#post6501579

Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## energy85 (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Zwei Aerocool DS Cube (Window) eurer Wahl - jetzt für den lesertest bewerben!*

Meiner ist seit gestern auch Online:
Lesertest Aerocool DS


----------

